# AMD Athlon 64+ not SMP?

## bjlockie

I have an AMDAthlon 64+.

I enabled SMP because it is dual core but I get random crashes.

If I compile the kernel without SMP and the Multi-core scheduler, the kernel is 100% stable.

 │ │    [*] Symmetric multi-processing support                                  │ │

  │ │    [ ]   SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support (NEW)                      │ │

  │ │    [*]   Multi-core scheduler support (NEW)

----------

## snIP3r

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> I have an AMDAthlon 64+.
> 
> I enabled SMP because it is dual core but I get random crashes.
> 
> If I compile the kernel without SMP and the Multi-core scheduler, the kernel is 100% stable.
> ...

 

hi!

i also do have an amd 64+ cpu and have enabled all 3 settings. everything runs stable with my config. what kernel do you use?

perhaps your bios settings are wrong? have you tested another os (probably another linux or win)?

please give us further info.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## TravisBy

Are you using nvidia drivers pre-16.9.0.4? They had problems with SMP, I had lockups every five minutes using them.

----------

## bjlockie

 *TravisBy wrote:*   

> Are you using nvidia drivers pre-16.9.0.4? They had problems with SMP, I had lockups every five minutes using them.

 

They are nvidia drivers but 169.04.

I don't need to be in X, the kernel crashes.

One of not immediately fatal errors occurrs when I try an emerge --sync:

emerge[5694]: segfault at 0000000000000066 rip 00002afa2afb7792 rsp 00007fff7fd4ca80 error 4

It crashes soon after which looks like the filesystem.

I have run a memcheck and reseated all cards.

I don't think is hardware because the same kernel version without SMP works find.

It could be the ov511 or bt878 drivers.

My (NON SMP) .config is at:

http://lockie.ca/test/config.bz2

All I do is enable SMP and it crashes.

----------

## doctork

Are you sure it's a AMD 64 -->X2<--?

What does "cat /proc/cpuinfo" say when you boot up a non-SMP kernel?

Doc

----------

## bjlockie

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 75

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 2210.072

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips        : 4424.31

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

----------

## Theimon

I have the exact same cpu right here (funny ey, no sse3 flag while the cpu is very well capable of that instruction set).  Mine however does get recognized as being a dual core processor. I do have the options mentioned enabled.

----------

## theethicalatheist

 *Theimon wrote:*   

> I have the exact same cpu right here (funny ey, no sse3 flag while the cpu is very well capable of that instruction set).  Mine however does get recognized as being a dual core processor. I do have the options mentioned enabled.

 

SSE3 = PNI.

----------

## schachti

It might be a hardware problem with the second core. Can you try if both cores work under Windows or some recent linux live CD (like Knoppix)?

----------

## Theimon

 *chump wrote:*   

>  *Theimon wrote:*   I have the exact same cpu right here (funny ey, no sse3 flag while the cpu is very well capable of that instruction set).  Mine however does get recognized as being a dual core processor. I do have the options mentioned enabled. 
> 
> SSE3 = PNI.

 

Ignoring the fact that your reply isn't clear to anyone. All features for this cpu are clearly stated, explained and bount to this cpu, it just isn't supported yet somehow. But since, for normal desktop work, it won't imply that much of a difference, let it be, and it'll get in there eventually.

----------

## BitJam

 *Theimon wrote:*   

> Ignoring the fact that your reply [sse3 = pni] isn't clear to anyone.

 

It was perfectly clear to me.  I suggest you  Google(pni sse3) if it's not clear to you.  

The Gentoo wiki safe CFLAGS page says: *Quote:*   

> Note: You can verify the chip is a Prescott by looking for pni in the flags section of /proc/cpuinfo. This indicates support for SSE3.

 

----------

## Trog Dog

 *Theimon wrote:*   

>  *chump wrote:*   
> 
> SSE3 = PNI. 
> 
> Ignoring the fact that your reply isn't clear to anyone. All features for this cpu are clearly stated, explained and bount to this cpu, it just isn't supported yet somehow. But since, for normal desktop work, it won't imply that much of a difference, let it be, and it'll get in there eventually.

 

 *bjlockie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wp : yes 
> 
> flags : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 
> ...

 

pni - Prescott New Instructions - another name for SSE3

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

have you already checked another os (perhaps the gentoo live cd)? if its a hardware problem, then the other core would not run either in the other os.

another option is to check the bios settings for smp usage as i posted already. is the cpu detected correct by the bios?

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## F-0_ICE

just curious. do you have any of the nvidia-drivers' kernel module(s) loaded on startup? if so stop them from loading either by removed the module name from /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 or if udev is loading the add the module names to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then try enabling SMP and see what happens.

when i first put gentoo on my athlon64 X2 box i had to disable SMP in my kernel cause of my wifi card's driver. just having the module loaded with SMP enabled was an inevitable kernel crash or lockup.

----------

